# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Crean una batería de diamante que aprovecha residuos nucleares

## Jonasino

> Un equipo de físicos y químicos de la Universidad de Bristol (Reino Unido) han creado un diamante sintético a partir de residuos nucleares que, al ser colocado en un campo radiactivo, es capaz de generar una pequeña corriente eléctrica.
> 
> 2016 12 30 Batería de diamante con residuos nucleares
> 
> Este método innovador para generar electricidad fue presentado en la jornada anual 'Ideas to change the world' organizada por el Instituto Cabot de la Universidad de Bristol. Al contrario de la mayoría de las tecnologías de generación eléctrica, que utilizan energía para mover un imán dentro de una bobina de cobre y generar corriente eléctrica, el diamante sintético puede producir una carga simplemente al estar cerca de una fuente radiactiva.
> 
> Según el equipo de científicos de Bristol este diamante "no tiene piezas móviles, ni genera emisiones y tampoco precisa mantenimiento. Es generación eléctrica directa. Al encapsular el material radiactivo dentro de los diamantes, convertimos un problema de largo plazo, el de los residuos nucleares, en una batería de generación nuclear con suministro a largo plazo de energía limpia".
> 
> En el prototipo de "batería de diamante" desarrollado han utilizado níquel-63 como fuente radiactiva y ya trabajan para mejorar su eficacia utilizando carbono-14 ya que, según señalan los investigadores de Bristol, "el carbono-14 emite una radiación de rango corto que cualquier material sólido absorbe rápidamente".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...duos-nucleares

----------

embalses al 100% (03-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (04-ene-2017),HUESITO (02-ene-2017)

----------

